# Always Wanted a Saw Handle Push Stick...



## GustheMaker (Apr 17, 2020)

...so I used "insert canvas" in Fusion 360 to bring in a pic of one of my saw handles. This made it easy to design one and make it on my DIY CNC. This particular one is made from 2 pieces of 12mm Baltic Birch. I included 1/4" holes in the design so I could use dowels to easily align the 2 halves. Or, I can use thicker plywood and make 2 at a time.



















Stay safe and have fun,
Wally


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Nicely done. Of course I could trace one of my handles and whip it out on the band saw before you got your computer booted.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

welcome to the forum, Wally.
nice CNC work - and a very functional item.
you will see that the saw handle is nice to have on some tools.
but, must be in the proper orientation to work with you and the tools.
I traced this one out from an actual saw handle like Geek suggested.
it is cherry with hand routered edges.










.


----------



## GustheMaker (Apr 17, 2020)

> Nicely done. Of course I could trace one of my handles and whip it out on the band saw before you got your computer booted.
> 
> - tvrgeek


Lol! No doubt - but then I could make 10 more while you made your second one.


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

Very nicely done! That style is far safer than push sticks.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Nicely done. Of course I could trace one of my handles and whip it out on the band saw before you got your computer booted.
> 
> - tvrgeek
> 
> ...


LOL! Funny how some people actually think using a CNC is Real Wood Working?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I like it! I lunched the push stick that came with my saw; I think I'll make one. I do have a Gripper, though.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice job on that, Wally, but what are you gonna do when you need to rip stuff thinner that your push stick?......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## GustheMaker (Apr 17, 2020)

> Nice job on that, Wally, but what are you gonna do when you need to rip stuff thinner that your push stick?......... Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> - Nubsnstubs


Not to get all CNCish, but I made material_thickness a "User Parameter" in Fusion 360 so I can easily make different thicknesses. I have some that are a single 12mm sheet thick. Also - as easy as they are to crank out now, I view them as sacrificial. I just finished this one up nicely because I used pics of it to offer the CNC file on Etsy (for $2).

Thanks,
Wally


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I merely used an old hand saw handle….added 1/4" plywood for a new "Blade" set the handle high enough to be just above the tablesaw's fence. For all the wider stuff, I use a $2 yellow plastic push stick from Menard's.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Such as these two…









Left the bottom bolt out on purpose….just in case…


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I don't have a CNC toy, but do have a carver. Both take talent. More to the point, both work wood. Of course, the CNC, like my tablesaw / bandsaw1 / bandsaw2 / over-arm pin router / router / router table and so on all work more efficiently than the router plane, hand saw, chisels, carving knives and so on.

Was just looking at BEAUTIFUL work that, if done by hand, would cost as much as my house to use on cabinets and such, but, thanks to technology, I could just put out the ten k and save a couple hundred thousand.



> Nicely done. Of course I could trace one of my handles and whip it out on the band saw before you got your computer booted.
> 
> - tvrgeek
> 
> ...


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I, kinda, believe in push blocks /shoes and sticks. A lot of them, in fact.












> Nice job on that, Wally, but what are you gonna do when you need to rip stuff thinner that your push stick?......... Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> - Nubsnstubs
> 
> ...


----------



## GustheMaker (Apr 17, 2020)

> I don t have a CNC toy, but do have a carver. Both take talent. More to the point, both work wood. Of course, the CNC, like my tablesaw / bandsaw1 / bandsaw2 / over-arm pin router / router / router table and so on all work more efficiently than the router plane, hand saw, chisels, carving knives and so on.
> 
> Was just looking at BEAUTIFUL work that, if done by hand, would cost as much as my house to use on cabinets and such, but, thanks to technology, I could just put out the ten k and save a couple hundred thousand.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I decided to just ignore that. I mean - it's a push stick, not an heirloom blanket chest or something 

Also, I BUILT my CNC from scratch…










I just like making stuff - metal stuff, wood stuff, manually, with CNC, etc.

Thanks,
Wally


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Such as these two…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like this idea and may steal it. I grab whatever old disstons i can at the ReStore center for $2 or $3 and have amassed a bunch with plates that are too brittle to set. May confiscate the handles for push sticks lol.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

I'd love to have a CNC but it just doesn't make sense for the volume and building I do. Just another tool that takes a lot of skill to use.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> ...so I used "insert canvas" in Fusion 360 to bring in a pic of one of my saw handles. This made it easy to design one and make it on my DIY CNC. This particular one is made from 2 pieces of 12mm Baltic Birch. I included 1/4" holes in the design so I could use dowels to easily align the 2 halves. Or, I can use thicker plywood and make 2 at a time.
> 
> Stay safe and have fun,
> Wally
> ...


I like them, they're nice. 
I don't care how long they took to make or how you made them.
As long as they are a joy to use and keep you safe.

(A lot of folks have that rosie smelling pooppo) ignore them.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

We have a winner.



> ...so I used "insert canvas" in Fusion 360 to bring in a pic of one of my saw handles. This made it easy to design one and make it on my DIY CNC. This particular one is made from 2 pieces of 12mm Baltic Birch. I included 1/4" holes in the design so I could use dowels to easily align the 2 halves. Or, I can use thicker plywood and make 2 at a time.
> 
> Stay safe and have fun,
> Wally
> ...


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> ignore them.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Having a hard time with that lately…..is there a support group? A 12 step program? 
I have a feeling I'm gonna to go on a major bender soon.


----------



## GustheMaker (Apr 17, 2020)

> Also, I BUILT my CNC from scratch…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now if I could just get pictures right side up… Lol


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I do love your push stick I have had this design for years now



> I like them, they re nice.
> I don t care how long they took to make or how you made them.
> As long as they are a joy to use and keep you safe.
> 
> ...


just let haters hate :<((


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Nicely done. Of course I could trace one of my handles and whip it out on the band saw before you got your computer booted.
> 
> - tvrgeek


Yep, you're so amazing.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Nice job on that, Wally, but what are you gonna do when you need to rip stuff thinner that your push stick?......... Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> - Nubsnstubs


Like clamps….....got a have more that one style.


----------

